# We're back!!



## ksouers (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry about the outage, we had another hack attempt. This time his poorly formed code left the site unavailable.

Because of work obligations I didn't get to cleaning it up till just a few minutes ago.


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Kevin.

I really appreciate all the work you and the others put into keeping this site going.

Kel


----------



## tel (Jan 13, 2011)

And thanks from me as well, I was gettin' all twitchy!


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 13, 2011)

The twitch was forming for the last 12 hours....

Great to see it back online and functioning again!!
Thanks for all your hard work! :bow:

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Jan 13, 2011)

Pat J  said:
			
		

> I had to breath into a paper sack all day.
> 
> Pat J



 Rof} Rof}


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for your vigilance and for your efforts in keeping the site up and running

Randel


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Kevan!


----------



## steamer (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for being you Kevin!

Dave


----------



## slick95 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you very much :bow: :bow: :bow:

Jeff


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 13, 2011)

Kevin,

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! Thank goodness I was back at work today or the twitching would have been unbearable.

Bill


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Kevin. I had to work at my part time job most of the day so that kept me sane.

  Ron


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

For a while there I thought my company IT guys had finally blocked my favorite site to surf during the day :big:


Ironhorse


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 13, 2011)

And here I thought it was something I said :big:

Glad you guys are back in the saddle. TallyHO!!

BC1
Jim


----------



## cfellows (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, Kevin. Your efforts are most appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## Lakc (Jan 13, 2011)

IronHorse  said:
			
		

> For a while there I thought my company IT guys had finally blocked my favorite site to surf during the day :big:
> 
> 
> Ironhorse



Same thoughts here. 
Had such bad withdrawls I even posted on rec.crafts.metalworking. Seems I missed Tuesdays 10th anniversary of TeeNuts passing.


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 13, 2011)

IronHorse  said:
			
		

> For a while there I thought my company IT guys had finally blocked my favorite site to surf during the day :big:
> 
> 
> Ironhorse



me too :


----------



## steam5 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Kevin I thought it was my Puter with the problem.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks much, Kevin. You're a real asset for our forum, not to mention a fine feller!
Luckily, I was in the shop all day, and when I logged on it was close to being fixed. That's all
that kept me from going on another M&M's binge. Whew!


----------



## GOOFY063 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yea thanks Kevin, i'v been lost all day woohoo1 woohoo1


----------



## jct842 (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks kevin, me with my pea brain I was going nuts all day. Just when I found a site I really like.... its gone!  I have found others but I like it here the best. John


----------



## Foozer (Jan 14, 2011)

Site goes down and wonders never cease, I never noticed the "Brides" eyes were blue.

Robert


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 14, 2011)

The truth is Kevin is too embarrassed to admit the -real- cause of the outage...







Bad kitty!


----------



## compspecial (Jan 14, 2011)

Yep! thank goodness everything seems OK now. It was a shock to the system to get that error message, especially when I thought I was the only one. Happy day!
                    Stew.


----------



## Ken I (Jan 14, 2011)

Many thanks Kevin.

Like Bearcar1 - I was concerned it was my big mouth got me into trouble.

Pheeeew - that's a relief.

Ken


----------



## metalmad (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought my computer must have got wet


----------



## minerva (Jan 14, 2011)

Sincere thanks Kevin
what a relief this morning when that familiar screen came up!!!!!
got me thinking , what is the best thing to do in similar circumstances to verify whether the site or ones own machine is at fault? given that one doesn't have access to members e-mail addresses on this occasion the message inferred that my machine was the problem.
Regards
TerryT


----------



## agmachado (Jan 14, 2011)

It was hard to pass the day without reading anything here, but now everything is normalized.

Thank you Kevin! th_wav

Alexandre


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 14, 2011)

I figured I had been banned . . . ;D


----------



## cidrontmg (Jan 14, 2011)

minerva  said:
			
		

> Sincere thanks Kevin
> what a relief this morning when that familiar screen came up!!!!!
> got me thinking , what is the best thing to do in similar circumstances to verify whether the site or ones own machine is at fault? given that one doesn't have access to members e-mail addresses on this occasion the message inferred that my machine was the problem.
> Regards
> TerryT



There´s some other sites similar to this, but take a look at http://downorisitjustme.com/

It´s reasonably fast, at least from here! ;D


----------



## fcheslop (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you,thought it was something id said or is that just a guilty conscience
best wishes Frazer


----------



## jonesie (Jan 14, 2011)

:bow: thanks kevin for the fix and all the work to keep a great clean site, thanks again jonesie


----------



## mklotz (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't resort to the vernacular very often but, Kevin, you da man! Many thanks.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone buts it's really nothing. Just taking out the trash...


That says a lot, Marv. Thanks.


----------

